# شرح فتح اكثر من ماسنجر ياهو بدون برامج شرح بالتفصيل والصور  ومن منتدى كوبتك كمان



## malak_adel_4 (15 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2010)

*كنت عارف الطريقه 
ولما جيت اجربها لاقيت كل حاجه زي ماهي
زي اخر خطوه القيمه وكده
لاني مفعل برنامح لفتح اكتر من ميل
شكرا ليك ملاك​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (16 أغسطس 2010)

العفو ياكوكو المهم ان كل الاعضاء تستفيد


----------



## SALVATION (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_بس اتمنى ميصدرش منها مشاكل_​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (19 أغسطس 2011)

لا مفيش مشاكل باذن الله واسف على التاخير ومستنى ردك


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (21 أغسطس 2011)

انا عملت الخطوات صح بس انا كنت فاكرة انى اقدر افتح نفس البرنامج مرة تانى يدينى صفحة تانى ادخل بيها ايميل تانى غير الموجود فى الاول  اية ميزة الطريقة دة لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وربنا يبارككم


----------



## malak_adel_4 (30 أغسطس 2011)

لا انتى نسيتى خطوة منهم 
وبعدين دى اسهل طريقة ومحدش عالمها واسمة مفعتش 
وبعدين عاوز اعرف نوع الويندوز عندك 
وبعدين دة اهميتها لو عندك عدة ايميلات على ياهو تقدى تفتحيها كلها مرة واحدة


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (30 أغسطس 2011)

*انا متشكرة للمتابعة انا عندى ويندوز اكس بى. بس معرفتش اعملها معلش الحكاية عايزة شوية شرح 
تانى لو تتعبوا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

طالبة شفاعة قال:


> *انا متشكرة للمتابعة انا عندى ويندوز اكس بى. بس معرفتش اعملها معلش الحكاية عايزة شوية شرح *
> 
> 
> *تانى لو تتعبوا *​


 

*عندي باتش صغير جدااا*
*يفتح اكثر من ميل بسهوله *
*بمجرد الضغط عليه وتختاري نعم*
*تقدري تفتحي اكتر من ميل في وقت واحد*
*لو محتاجاه ممكن ارفعهولك*​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الباتش مش بيكون حلو ساعات


----------



## malak_adel_4 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

طب قوليلى انتى بادتى منين وانا اقدر اساعدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2011)

malak_adel_4 قال:


> الباتش مش بيكون حلو ساعات


 

*بقالي سنين شغال بيه*
*اسهل واحسن بكتير*
*واكيد مجربه كتيير*
*ولو عايز تجرب ممكن ارفعهولك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا 
موضوع جميل جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اتعملت بية وبطلت استعملة


----------



## malak_adel_4 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا​
> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
اشكرك على الاشراف يانهيسى واسالك عن المواضيع الفيديو التى قمت بنشرها فى المنتدى لماذا لم تعرض


----------



## malak_adel_4 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

انا شرحتها فيديو بس مش  راضى اعرضها لان المشرفين فى القسم هنا منعين على شرح الفيديو مش عارف لية بدون اى سبب ارجو لو فى حد يعرف المشرفين القسم يبلغهم بنشر مواضيعى الخاصة بشروحات الفيديو


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (3 سبتمبر 2011)

malak_adel_4 قال:


> طب قوليلى انتى بادتى منين وانا اقدر اساعدك


انا حضرتك ماشية معاك من بداية الخطوات ولو عايز اصورهالك انا ممكن اصورهالك 

وانا مش عايزة اتعب حضرتك . لو تقولى بس بعد الخطوات دة هايظهر يعنى ماسنجرين ولا واحد بس ؟؟؟لانى مش عارفة اية بس النتيجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## malak_adel_4 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

العف ياهانى


----------



## malak_adel_4 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طالبة شفاعة قال:


> انا حضرتك ماشية معاك من بداية الخطوات ولو عايز اصورهالك انا ممكن اصورهالك
> 
> وانا مش عايزة اتعب حضرتك . لو تقولى بس بعد الخطوات دة هايظهر يعنى ماسنجرين ولا واحد بس ؟؟؟لانى مش عارفة اية بس النتيجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

اولا حيفتح اكتر من ماسنجر يعنى تقدرى تفتحى اكتر من خكسين وياريت تبعتيلى الصور


----------



## malak_adel_4 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طالب الشفاعة انا خيف تكونى بتضغطى غلط


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ســـيف الاسـلام قال:


> شكراااااااااااا



الشكر لك اخى سيف الاسلام






[/url][/IMG]


----------

